# Passed NREMT-B. Now What??



## mikecheck (Nov 10, 2009)

I just passed my NREMT-B written. What do I need to do next in registering and being able to work an ambulance company. Also, it says a practical skills exam is needed under my test results, but I had already passed the final practical exam within my EMT class..


----------



## guardian528 (Nov 10, 2009)

contact your county ems office and get your state reg


----------



## sbp7993 (Nov 10, 2009)

For most states, you have to pass a written and practical exam to be licensed. You have to pass the practical exam in class, then another one outside of class at an NREMT testing site.


----------



## mikecheck (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey thanks everyone,
 So I did research on how to get registered. But I still don't know why it says I haven't taken the practical exam. I took the final practical exam in class and I passed. Students weren't able to pass the entire class with a course completion certificate without passing that practical exam. Any explanations anyone? thanks


----------



## JonTullos (Nov 10, 2009)

sbp7993 said:


> For most states, you have to pass a written and practical exam to be licensed. You have to pass the practical exam in class, then another one outside of class at an NREMT testing site.



That depends on your state.  My class did their practical the night after class ended and that was our state practical.  The state allows the community colleges to conduct the practical tests.  We don't have a NREMT testing site except for paramedic.

To the OP: Check with your state to see if that counted as your state practical.  If so it could be that they just haven't confirmed your passing status.  They normally don't confirm that until after you've taken your written test and it could just be that the person who does this hasn't confirmed yet.

Congrats on passing NR!


----------



## mikecheck (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for the help. I found out why it says I need to take the practical exam. The practical skills exam is valid for only 1 year after your course completion. So now I have to take the Practical Skills Exam for NREMT again. Hope this is useful to anyone else in California.


----------

